
Show HN: Ideapackets – a law/policy crowd-sourcing platform - ideapackets
http://ideapackets.com/discussions
======
ideapackets
Hey all, I've created a crowd-sourcing law platform that focuses on more
easily being able to offer replacements to specific parts of a proposal
(either crowd sourced or one being currently debated by a country's
legislature) and efficiently communicate viewpoints for and against those
parts while presenting evidence for such views. This way, I hope, we can share
our viewpoints and come to consensus by debating detailed evidence to a given
idea's effectiveness or ineffectiveness.

It may be a little buggy (if you find anything please let me know on the
"alpha page" link I've got at the bottom of the site) and still a work in
progress but I wanted to share it with you all to see what you think. I've
thought that a good testing ground to test this concept would be with local,
national, and international approaches to climate change and its future
effects, so I posted the Green New Deal as a starting point to debate and
praise or improve. If you've got any other legislation you'd like to post on
there, please do so (there is a "Create Proposal" tab). You can post original
or nonoriginal works, like proposals in your country's legislative body.

Thanks for taking a look and let me know what you think and why.

By the way, I'm not much of a visual designer so the site looks pretty drab.
If anyone wants to help design a better look for it let me know.

